# Adding Tsunami to Bachmann GS4



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I have an older Bachmann GS4 SP daylight. The motor is shot so Bachmann said to return it for a replacement. The newer model has DCC on board. I would like to add a Tsunami 826103 which is what Soundtraxx recommends for this model. 
My question: Is the Tsunami 826103 plug and play? I am guessing that the Bachmann chip comes out and the Tsunami plugs in it's place. Then I have to secure the Tsunami and mount the speaker in the tender. Is this correct? I am pretty sure that the tender has a place to mount the speaker but I am not sure about this.
-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The Tsunami is not a plug and paly but it will be a very simple soldering job from the original DCC controller to the new sound one. You remove the old board all together and then resolder everything to its apropriate spots on the board as all the isolating has been done already. The new DCC version should have a tender mounting space if not it is not that hard to install into it.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

*Replacement GS4 from Bachmann arrived!*

I got my new replacement GS4 yesterday from Bachmann. The front trucks kept derailing so I bent the swinging arm down a bit and now it stays on the tracks. It also required a bit of lube on the wheel armatures. A little break in time and it's running well. I do wish they made this engine in their Spectrum series but it's a pretty decent runner anyway. Time to take the tender apart and see where my Tsunami is gonna go and how big of a speaker I need to order.
-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well If you want I can add this install of your decoder into your engine it my installs thread but it will be below my install as I am planning on doing the same install except with the non DCC. I am also still willing to help you with any part of the install process you may need help with.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> Well If you want I can add this install of your decoder into your engine it my installs thread but it will be below my install as I am planning on doing the same install except with the non DCC. I am also still willing to help you with any part of the install process you may need help with.


Thanks gc53dfgc,
I gotta place my order for the Tsunami and speaker then I will contact you for some help. I don't wanna mess this new train up. There are speaker holes in the bottom of the tender but still haven't gotten it apart to see the max size speaker I can sneak in there.
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Change of plans. I had a Digitrax SDH164D with UP challenger sound scheme that I got from Uldrich Hobby Shop. I took the tender apart pulled out the bachmann decoder, cut the wires and then soldered them to the SDH164D. I plugged it back in and did a test run...worked perfect, first time. The tender has holes in the bottom for a speaker so I put the speaker inside and used elmer's glue to attach it to the floor of the tender. I had to adjust the chuff rate and that's it. Very simple job and I did not have to buy anything new. If I get tired of the sound scheme, I may switch it to a tsunami but I am pretty happy with it as is. Now all my HO engines have DCC and sound!:thumbsup::thumbsup: The Bachmann chip will probably go in the trash.
-Art


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Art,
Did you know you can change the sound on that chip to be whatever sound scheme you want it to be! You just need a PR3 and a digitrax sound program.
The old decoder makes for a good on and off track controller for other items too! Think remote controlled lighting or sawmill saw control. 
I use the cheap old chips in all sorts of things. If you really want to toss it, toss it in a envelope and I'll put it to use.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Art,
> Did you know you can change the sound on that chip to be whatever sound scheme you want it to be! You just need a PR3 and a digitrax sound program.
> The old decoder makes for a good on and off track controller for other items too! Think remote controlled lighting or sawmill saw control.
> I use the cheap old chips in all sorts of things. If you really want to toss it, toss it in a envelope and I'll put it to use.


NIMT,
When I bought the chip I got it from Ulrich Models. They offer an option to have any of 22 choices of sound schemes installed by them at no extra fee and no need to buy the PR3. I picked the UP Challenger sound scheme because it was the closest match for my GS4. I have also considered using these inexpensive chips for other things as well. 
-Art


----------

